# Multi-Core Scheduler Support on P4 (SOLVED)

## JC99

I have a P4 with Hyperthreading, should I select...

Processor type and features  ---> Multi-core scheduler support

...in the kernel options?

It was enabled when I ran make menuconfigLast edited by JC99 on Sun Mar 16, 2008 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JC99

I read this and it says I should so problem solved.

----------

## energyman76b

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> I read this and it says I should so problem solved.

 

no, it does not.

It say you should if you have a multicore-cpu. But P4 with HT is NOT multicore. There are some P4 with multicore.

So this:

 [*]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

should be set. 

And this:

 [*]   Multi-core scheduler support (NEW)

ONLY if you have more than one core!

----------

